# Mondioring National Championships



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

The third annual Mondioring Championships are fast approaching in central Texas. Have a look at our Ch. website, and if you are anywhere near San Antonio next weekend, come on down! Our theme is the Wild Wild West, and we will have plenty of authentic props on the field. Center stage will be a 19th century chuckwagon, with the cooks on hand and cooking! I'm guessing food refusal will be there somewhere!

http://lsmondioring.com/2009_National_Championship.html

Our judge is Michel Boisseau, from France. Michel judges IPO, Mondioring, French Ring and Campagne. Kees Verbundt is our European decoy. Kees has been here before, and made many friends! He and our own Tim Bartlett will be doing the catagory 3's (Mondioring) at the FMBB in Prague in May. US decoys will be Jeremy Norton from MN and Brad Hardin from OK. 

Hope to see some of you there! If you plan to attend, contact me about the party on Saturday night. It will be memorable, and we'd love to have you there!!

Ann Putegnat


----------

